# Cjc 1295, GHRP-6, & Hgh Frag 176-191 .. Can these all be run at same time?



## pask3r (Apr 7, 2011)

I have all on hand.

Right now I'm running GHRP-6 & CJC 4x ed @ 100mcg's.

Thinking about adding in 100mcg's of HGH Frag, but with seperate injections, in seperate areas of my body.

For Example:

CJC/GHRP mixed together in upper abs

Then..

HGH Frag in new syringe in lower abs

Anybody try this?

Any advice?

Thanks guys.. I need to get my abs flattened quick


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 9, 2011)

Is there any reason why you inject hgh frag separately?
I'm running cjc/mod 1-29 and hgh frag and injecting separately since no one seems to be able to answer this question and can't find any info stating why or anybody that has done it.


----------



## pask3r (Apr 10, 2011)

I read somewhere that you should not. Very scientific reason.. It had to do with the HGH Frag and the CJC/GHRP mixing together.. When HGH Frag mixes with CJC/GHRP your results are diminished. Not sure on the exact reasoning, or where I read it


----------



## pask3r (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been running all three together successfully for three days now with no side effects.. results are what I expected to see.. some minimal fat loss.. that's what I'm looking to get out of this run.


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 10, 2011)

pask3r said:


> I read somewhere that you should not. Very scientific reason.. It had to do with the HGH Frag and the CJC/GHRP mixing together.. When HGH Frag mixes with CJC/GHRP your results are diminished. Not sure on the exact reasoning, or where I read it



Thanks bro....


----------



## pask3r (Apr 10, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> Thanks bro....


 
Np brotha here to help


----------

